# Startup Repair Loop, Safe Mode won't work



## Kyogia (Feb 14, 2011)

So I was using a program called TuneUp Utilities, and I used this function called the Disk Doctor to check for errors in my computer.

While it was checking for errors, my computer shut down automatically and when I started it up again a black screen appears giving me the option to either load Startup Repair or Start Windows Normally. When I start Windows Normally, everything goes fine until I see the cursor. Nothing happens and then the computer restarts on it's own. I've even tried disabling restart on system failure but when I did that the computer just stayed at a dark screen until I restarted it.

When I load Startup Repair, it searches for problems for like 5 minutes and then says it can't be automatically fixed. It says to remove all USB cables and everything (which I did but had no effect) and lets me have advanced recovery options.

When I load advanced recovery options, all that appears is Startup Repair again.

When I press F8 and do a Safe Mode, it starts up normally but once I see the mouse cursor the computer restarts.

Is there a way to fix this error without reformatting? I'm hoping for answers ASAP. Thanks.

OS: Windows 7, 32-bit
BIOS: A09
Model: Dell Latitude D430 Laptop


----------



## haycg (Jun 11, 2007)

Something to try:
As before unplug all that's not needed.
Turn off your computer and unplug it from the power source.
Wait about 3 minutes until all power has drain from your computer.
Go into Safe Mode by tapping the F8 key after you power on.
On the screen choose - Last Known Good Configuration
-------------------------------------------------------------------------
The F9 key at start up should give you diagnostic checkup.
I forget the command to start chkdsk in Safe Mode

Thanks Tech Support for - wish you a happy birthday today!


----------



## Kyogia (Feb 14, 2011)

I've tried that but I still get the same error.


----------



## haycg (Jun 11, 2007)

Their is probably a way to save your documents. Your hard drive can be taken out and 
put in an enclosure and attached to another computer by a usb connection. This should 
allow the files to be put on a cd or dvd. Hard drive enclosure or Sata or IDE and 3.5 for 
desktops and 2.5 for laptops I believe. The cost is about $40.00.
http://computer.howstuffworks.com/search.php?terms=Ide+hard+drive

To reinstall Windows 7 on a new hard drive you will need the 3 DVD that you could have 
made when your computer was working. If you didn't make these DVD you can get them 
from the manufacturer by answering their questions and proving ownership. My HP manufacturer only wanted shiping.
Their are different ways of doing things. They just take time.
If you are able to save your Documents than you can do as you first said if your computer 
will allow. It has the Factory Image on the D drive.
If you get your computer back in working order, I would have a backup plan to restore your 
PC quickly.
I have and Exterior Hard Drive and I use Acronis True Image Home and I have and extra 
Hard Drive with Windows 7 on it.
The extra hard drive can be done in 2 ways. One is to clone it and the other is to Install 
Windows 7 by using the DVD's made in my computer.
Your computer will only allow you to make one copy.


----------



## ishamm (Jun 21, 2009)

i had the same problem last week, check my last post on this thread for how i solved it
http://forums.techguy.org/windows-7/979624-solved-startup-repair-loop.html
hope that helps!


----------



## haycg (Jun 11, 2007)

Kyogis 
It would help if you report back if the information that ishamm gave you solved your problem.
-------------------------
Error Checking.
When going into Safe Mode - Command Prompt - Type - chkdsk /f - y - Enter.
Their is a space between k and /
To get out of command prompt - Hold down on the ctrl key + alt key + Delete 
On your lower right (red Icon ) click Log off.
Error checking should start the next time you start your computer.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Edit
The hard drive can be put into another computer as a slave to run error checking.
The same type of Windows 7 (64 bit or 32 bit) I would think.
This is done with a normal start up by going to - 
Computer - Right click the extra hard drive - 
Properties - Tools Tab - Error Checking Section - Check both boxes - Click Start
Requires a Restart
------------------------------------------------------
My HP didn't come with the cables to connect a hard drive as a slave, I had to order them.


----------

